# 97 altima fan....



## attitude (Aug 7, 2007)

hey there,i have a 97 altima and when i turn my car off the fan still keeps 
running.what is causing that to happen?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

attitude said:


> hey there,i have a 97 altima and when i turn my car off the fan still keeps
> running.what is causing that to happen?


I believe this is normal on very hot days not sure though. you are talking about the radiator cooling fan right? It does turn off after say 5 minutes?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

the fan will run ANY time the ECT sensor is hot enough. Even if the car is off.


----------

